# Mr. Hardwick's - New Nicotine Options & New Flavour!



## method1 (1/4/16)

Due to popular demand, all Hardwick's flavours will now be available in 18mg & 24mg.

Using our proprietary Nic-Smooth™ method, we're able to pack a powerful dose of nicotine into our juice while retaining a super-silky and smooth experience.

We will be discontinuing 3mg & 6mg due to lack of sales.

We're also very proud to announce our new flavour!




Fresh toasted roll, succulent spicy sausage, tomato sauce, mustard and a splash of custard.
This uniquely authentic savoury and sweet vape is sure to please! Available now in 18mg & 24mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 12


----------



## Mike (1/4/16)

I've tasted this, even better than Nana Cream or 5 Pawns!!! Very impressed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

Win !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/4/16)

Dripped the 18mg - all I'll say is mind blown! Literally!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (1/4/16)

Finally, Ive been totally sick and tired of this 3 and 6 mg bull crap. Im currently averaging 50 ml a session at 12 mg... and just not feeling it anymore.
And the same with all the fruity and dessert flavours! Over it! Bring on the custard hot dog!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

Ah yeah! This has better not be a cruel Aprils fools joke because that sounds like just the flavour for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (1/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah yeah! This has better not be a cruel Aprils fools joke because that sounds like just the flavour for me!



Order you some 24mg for that "fire in my throat" kinda hit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

Can I get some with extra onions and chilli?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Order you some 24mg for that "fire in my throat" kinda hit!



Our proprietary Nic-Smooth™ process ensures a silky vape regardless of the high nicotine strength, if you're after a throat hit we can do a batch without the Nic-Smooth™ process applied.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (1/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Can I get some with extra onions and chilli?



Caramelized onion mmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Can I get some with extra onions and chilli?



Chilli & Onion™ is coming out as a separate juice that you can mix with the Hot-Dog™ juice.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mike (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Our proprietary Nic-Smooth™ process ensures a silky vape regardless of the high nicotine strength, if you're after a throat hit we can do a batch without the Nic-Smooth™ process applied.



And exactly how much "nothing" do you apply to the batch?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Our proprietary Nic-Smooth™ process ensures a silky vape regardless of the high nicotine strength, if you're after a throat hit we can do a batch without the Nic-Smooth™ process applied.


@Andre and @Silver are going to love this! Yeah man! I can't wait to get my hands on some of this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

Mike said:


> And exactly how much "nothing" do you apply to the batch?



That particular bit of information is proprietary and ®Mr. Hardwick's 2016.


----------



## Greyz (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Our proprietary Nic-Smooth™ process ensures a silky vape regardless of the high nicotine strength, if you're after a throat hit we can do a batch without the Nic-Smooth™ process applied.



I think @BumbleBee and @Silver might prefer the Nic-smooth free version. I will stick to the 18mg Nic smooth version - I think your Nic smooth version really brings out the Ketchup on exhale. Please don't change a thing!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Chilli & Onion™ is coming out as a separate juice that you can mix with the Hot-Dog™ juice.


Dude! You're killing me, now top that off with some savoury mince and I'll have my lawyer draw up our marriage contract asap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I think @BumbleBee and @Silver might prefer the Nic-smooth free version. I will stick to the 18mg Nic smooth version - I think your Nic smooth version really brings out the Ketchup on exhale. Please don't change a thing!



Thank you. The ketchup exhale is one of my favourite elements of this flavour.

When paired with Mr. Hardwick's Chili & Onion™ we've also included a lovely "onion breath ®" effect that lingers long after the bottle is finished!


----------



## Ezekiel (1/4/16)

Im quite impressed. I tried to do a natural Hot Dog extraction with two hot-dogs, a blender and 50 ml PG, but after two days the concentrate started to bubble. Total fail. Sold it to some teens down the street, so at least no harm done to me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Greyz (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Thank you. The ketchup exhale is one of my favourite elements of this flavour.
> 
> When paired with Mr. Hardwick's Chili & Onion™ we've also included a lovely "onion breath ®" effect that lingers long after the bottle is finished!



Man oh man your onto a winner new line bud. Already have a flavour build in mind for this new juice. 
26guage SS, 6 wrap spaced, 3mm ID and scottish roll wick. Damn! Onion breathe! Even when the cotton is dry you will still get a few good hits!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Thank you. The ketchup exhale is one of my favourite elements of this flavour.
> 
> When paired with Mr. Hardwick's Chili & Onion™ we've also included a lovely "onion breath ®" effect that lingers long after the bottle is finished!


Will these be available in 115ml options too?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mike (1/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Will these be available in 115ml options too?



This juice is far too premium for that, 18ml only!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Man oh man your onto a winner new line bud. Already have a flavour build in mind for this new juice.
> 26guage SS, 6 wrap spaced, 3mm ID and scottish roll wick. Damn! Onion breathe! Even when the cotton is dry you will still get a few good hits!



Although the scottish roll is good, I recommend the "French Roll" or "Baguette" for these juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Although the scottish roll is good, I recommend the "French Roll" or "Baguette" for these juices.


I was just going to shove a slap chip through my 3,5mm twisted 24g build for a more earthy experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/4/16)

Mike said:


> This juice is far too premium for that, 18ml only!!!


Damn, I'll just have to grab a six pack then


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Will these be available in 115ml options too?



No, but we are launching our new Hardwick's Juice-Rental® service. More to be revealed.



BumbleBee said:


> I was just going to shove a slap chip through my 3,5mm twisted 24g build for a more earthy experience



What works well is to slightly hollow out the chip and fill with juice. This is only for advanced vapers like yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (1/4/16)

method1 said:


> Although the scottish roll is good, I recommend the "French Roll" or "Baguette" for these juices.


Can't do the French roll or the baguette coz I'm out of Cotton Bacon :'( - stuck with that Japanese cotton only.
I'm just gonna hollow out a French fry and take it from there....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (1/4/16)

Would it be possible to special order a 50 / 50 blend of this with your "Fish Yogurt" in 80 PG / 20 VG for better flavor carry and throat hit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Would it be possible to special order a 50 / 50 blend of this with your "Fish Yogurt" in 80 PG / 20 VG for better flavor carry and throat hit?



Unsurprisingly, the demand for this has been huge. 
The option will be added to the Hardwick's Juice-rental® system.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/4/16)

Mike said:


> I've tasted this, even better than Nana Cream or 5 Pawns!!! Very impressed!


 Seeing that we are into savoury flavours with the Nic-Smooth™, is that 5 Pawns or 5 Prawns™ ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/4/16)

@method1 

This is marvellous!!!

Dont know what all the talk is about Nic Smooth. I dont like the sounds of that

Just sign me up for all the flavours in normal 18mg mode

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (1/4/16)

This thread has made me hungry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

Ooh, and I have a lovely horseradish concentrate to add to the mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (1/4/16)

Ow this is going to be a ADV for me forsure lol

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)

Where's Biltong, Kippies and Coke ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

